# Winter is not over!!



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

It's about to get going again...sounds like we have a string of storms poised to move in all the way into mid-April!


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

nice photos. you guys get after it pretty hard. nice job.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

I have to agree about winter not being over yet. Granted I am in southwest Denver, but have not seen this much snow fall in such a short period of time in a while. Probably close to at least 6 inches or more in about 3 hours, hard to tell with how hard the wind is blowing. Lights are dimming and then coming back on like power is soon to go, saw on channel 7 15,000 without power....

Hoping other areas are reaping the benefits of this storm as well, but nice to see a good dump on the front range to bring hopes of maybe a Bear Creek running, or at least add to the flows of Clear Creek and others.

Keep adding to that snow pack. Let it snow, let it snow!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

For winter not being over, it sure did feel like spring on Mt. Yale today...not that you can't still ski/ride in the spring, in fact I find the best and safest backcountry turns can be found in the spring...


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Nice pics it looks like thigs were good over on Yale as well..

The past two days have been my best two ski days of this year and pry the best 2 day session in the past 3 - 5 years. Sometimes it all just comes together. I found so many new zones and lines that my head is still spinning.... With the best snow and stability of the year to boot. 

As murphy will dictate the best days are when the camera will break and the only lense for my canon got a sled parked on it.. So I only had the old point and shoot and did not get that many pics.

Here are a few from sat.. It was very cold so the snow did not sun bake out at all. 

The quote of the weekend was - "I still cant believe that we can drive the length of this ridge.." Oh yea!










Lookin down my first line of the day. 









Yea but the snow was not that good..









And on to the next one...


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Here are a couple of more pics.. Not jokin I had Jay Z in the headphones over and over the past couple of days. Stuck on the "On to the next one" song..

It looks like one team has been workin on their "powder 8's" :wink:... So a warm up and then as Jay would say "on to the next one"..











We were able to ski 2 of the 3 ridges on the right of this pic.. This time of the year the terrain around here is "endless".. Then "on to the next one"..












Yet another high alpine ridge with lots of options and quick laps.. Time to move "on to the next one"..











Another "new zone" the trees on the bottom left of the pic is a playground.. My 2nd pic is what I was using to tell where we were at on the way down and what to look for. Such a fun zone.. 



















And on to the next one..


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Although Spring made a fleeting appearance last week, without a doubt "Winter is not over"...mother nature made this very evident today on Mt. Antero.



























But we did find some decent turns, despite the weather...














































Whenever this storm is over, I bet Cottonwood is going to be AWESOME...the backcountry everywhere is getting better...except for those damn winds...


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

You guys are right it was nukin that day!

We are in another round of winter here in S. Central.. I am just recovering from a multi-day winter camping trip where the temp on Thurs am was -5...

Here are a few shots from the trip..

Do we have everything?























The snow was good even before this last bump.










Yep that is a paco pad..




























Good times. One of the best trips of the year for sure. Some vid soon to follow....


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

The best part about winter camping is that you have paco pads around...

YouTube - Paco Pad Sledding


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Well with all the red dust we got here in South Central the BC season may be over ... I still plan on goin up to monarch for closing day and if we get enough snow to cover the dust I will go out again but we will see if we get a storm like that..

Oh yea and if you didn't know the Monarch Snow cat rocks. A big thanks to the boys on the cat for showin us a great time this past wed..


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 19, 2007)

gore range 4-24 powder!


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

Looking good Chop....


Mary Jane 4-24-10


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Great pics. It looks like you guys got hit hard! 

Around here we did not get anything close to that maybe 6-8"..

They say another storm is on the way for the north end of the state so hopefully we will get one more shot at the pow.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Got it done on Jones today off Cottonwood...excellent conditions for the big lines...























































What a great way to spend a cold, dreary May 2nd!


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Good work boys! It sure looked like winter up that way yesterday.. 

There are a few great lines off that face. I was up in that area last week and with the dust on the road the pass should open early this year.

Also keep a eye on when cdot starts work caus a great road gap jump is created once they plow above the 1st switch back in the main bowl on cottonwood. This side of the pass opens 1st every year..


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

you gonna come up & play with us this weekend JV???

It's looking to be a couple great days!! I'm gonna yank Cohen up a few lines on sat, hell, I might even get MY board out...


----------



## fids11 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Got a chance to skin up Snowmass (ski resort) on Sunday. Was surprised of how wintry the snow conditions still were. Nice CO fluff almost all the way to the bottom... Here's a GoPro video of what we were into. We're semi-retarded so the camera was angled WAY too low but it's still fun to watch making some powder 8's considering it's MAY*!

YouTube - Snowmass Ski Resort - After Season (May 2, 2010)


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Waterwindpowderrock said:


> you gonna come up & play with us this weekend JV???
> 
> It's looking to be a couple great days!! I'm gonna yank Cohen up a few lines on sat, hell, I might even get MY board out...


I cant make it as I am headin over to Glenwood for my Grandma's bday and mother's day this weekend. 

Also I put the board and sleds away the other day so it looks like the winter the of 10 is over for me.. 

Have fun and get some pics of the rest of us with that new camera!!


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

One last push, get it while you can... 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ausdude (Feb 26, 2009)

Very enjoyable images. Are you staying in tents or huts? You take away a serious amount of gear with the skidoos and sleds.


----------

